# What's your next pup going to be?



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

It's a long time to the season opens so I thought I'd throw this out there for discussion.

What is your next pup going to be? Breed, pedigree, etc.

I'm getting another Chessie in a couple years. I've really liked the pups of Westwinds Rudy of Nordias. I don't know how much more frozen semen is left. There are also plenty of other nice studs that are out there. Cursan has a nice CH/MH.

But I've also sworn that my next dog will be closer to the breed standard of 65-80 lbs. Boomer is currently 110ish. That is just too large around the house.

Maybe I'd try a female if the mood struck. I really want to put a MH on my next dog. Boomer and I came close to a Nahra MHR but the new baby put a kabosh on my training time and then I moved away from any NAHRA clubs.

Brian


----------



## huntcrazy_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm looking at a pudlepointer. I'm not sure from where yet but I'm going this summer to look at Rock Creek Kennals. If anybody has hunt over one I would like to know what you think. I like the look of them and the fact that they are a pointer that likes the water and retrievs.


----------



## duckcommand (Dec 19, 2006)

I got a Chessie in January at 8 weeks old and now he is 5 1/2 months old and weighs 72 pounds. So much for being the breed standard this boy is gonna be a big one. Excellent dog and doing great on the training.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I'll be getting another lab or two. I'm trying British labs this time. I spent time with a trainer friend in MS (retired AF guy) and was extremely impressed with his dogs and training.

Can never have enough pups! :beer:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Huntcrazy,

Pudelpointer is a cool breed. Harder to find though. I've only been around one at "fun" shoot to retrieve type event. Very nice dog, big, I would guess this one was around 80 lbs.

Duckcommand,

Holy crap that is a big pup. Boomer was at about 55 lbs at that time.

Brian


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I think next spring I may finally take the chessie plunge. I like big dogs but not monsters. I waterfowl more than pheasant. I've already inquired about chessies but am wondering if anyone has any recommendations as far as breeders in driving distance from northeast SD? 
If possible i would really prefer to see parents etc before a pup was purchased. There are no chessies around here exceot for the odd one here and there and with gas prices it will be hard to drive all over so..just wondering if anyone has input?


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a 4 month old Llewellin setter and just picked up another Llewellin pup (7 weeks old) this weekend. Amazingly, my wife has not thrown me out of the house! All kidding aside, I'm a foot hunter and have had Llewellins for years. They're easy to train and I really like the breed temperament. They are thorough hunters, excellent retreivers, willing to hunt close, good with other dogs, and have a strong nose. I just lost an older male back in January so I decided to replace him with two!

Huntcrazy - I know someone with a Pudelpointer and he's a hunting machine. Make sure you have plenty of room for him to run. They are not full-time kennel dogs - very energetic and a handfull if bored. You should also be careful with breeders. Each dog has to qualify with NAVHDA before it can be registered to breed. Brian was right, they are hard to find. My friends got theirs from a breeder near Minneapolis - I think the name was Marshland. If you like that type of dog you may also want to consider a wire-haired Griffon. I have another friend that has one and I love that dog. You'll need plenty of room for this one as well, but the disposition is better than the Pudelpointer. Griffs are great hunting dogs that easily double as a family pet.

Good luck!

Dean


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Verg,

Google Sorenson Chesapeakes. He is in Minn, somewhere. I got Boomer from Cursan out of WI. I am guessing it would be about a 10 hour drive. I am very happy with Boomer. The Stud is CH Silvercreek Sport MH is currently running trials and has a couple JAMs in the Qualifying. Temperment is outstanding. I have a 15 month old son and Boomer has been extremely patient, he's also been intact up until a week ago.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Mine will be another golden retriever in about 4 years. The last one we got from Bay Kennels in Souix City, IA. Get dog. It they have a litter ready when I am looking again they will be in the front running for consideration.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I have 5 labrador's and my next is going to be some type of pointer.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

I have always been a lab guy, love them for their temperment and personality, and will own one the rest of my life. But, my next dog is going to be a Drahthaar. My uncle has been running them the past 12 years, and they are hunting machines. I will always love labs, but changing it up won't hurt anything


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey lvmylabs, that's interesting that you mention the Drahthaar. I was thinking the same thing as I was telling Huntcrazy about the Griffons. Those two are very similar breeds and actually originate from the same lines. I saw one a few years ago in South Dakota and initially mistook it for a Griffon since it looked so much like my friend's dog. I talked to the owner for a few minutes about the breed and it was really interesting. One thing he cautioned me about was the registry. Apparently there are a lot of people in the US that try to sell a German wirehaired pointer as a Drahthaar. Although similar, the Drahthaars have to be registered with a German organization (I think it's called VDD) and, like the Griffs and Pudelpointers, have to be tested to qualify for breeding. He also told me that they have strong furbearer hunting instincts so they often don't do well with small house pets.

By the way, I got my new issue of Gun Dog yesterday and there's a great article on the Griffon.

Dean


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

D&D,

Yes the VDD is very strict, but that is how they maintain the quality of the breed. My Uncle judges some of the VDD trials, and has always had at least one stud dog. He now has a great looking stud, and an ***** that has the best temperment that I have ever seen in a german dog. When I get to the point of picking out a pup, I am going to go through my uncle. He is quite knowledgable about the breed, and will be the one I will be training with.

Tightlines for MN opener this weekend

Jim


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I will buy another british Lab and will probably own at least one for the rest of my life.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

If it wasn't for the aloofness/sharpness of the GWP I would get one in a second. I've seen some that were very friendly and many that will definitely give you the once over if you are a stranger. I will be in the market for another pup in a year. I've been happy with my brit, wish he was a little more less strung though. The Griffon looks like an interesting breed, but have heard they can be loafers/boot lickers in the fields. Anyone on here have a griffon?


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

My next dog will be another Wirehaired Pointing Griffon.

huntcrazy_1- A PP is a nice choice. Don't know much about Rock Creek but it looks like their dogs are doing pretty well in NAVHDA. Don't forget to check out Cedarwoods, and Dreamworks Kennels.



mburgess said:


> If it wasn't for the aloofness/sharpness of the GWP I would get one in a second. I've seen some that were very friendly and many that will definitely give you the once over if you are a stranger. I will be in the market for another pup in a year. I've been happy with my brit, wish he was a little more less strung though. The Griffon looks like an interesting breed, but have heard they can be loafers/boot lickers in the fields. Anyone on here have a griffon?


mburgess- I think you have stated a few of the greatest misconceptions of the GWP and the WPG. Now, I'm not saying that all GWP's are friendly and all WPG's are big runners, just saying that many sterotypes for breeds are not that accurate. Lots of stereotypes in the dog world!

The best piece of advice I can give you is to research your kennel thoroughly. There are more differences *within* the wire breeds themselves vs. differences *between* breeds. Example- there are WPG's that look like GWP's or DD's, some are more driven, others are less driven. Some have harsher coats than gwp's or dd's. Basically what I'm saying is when you compare wpg's, gwp's, dd's and pp's if you do your homework, you will be able to find what you want. You can find a wpg that hunts and looks similar to a "typical" dd with the "typical" personality of a wpg and vica versa.

I'm pretty biased to WPG's, but I really like all the wire breeds. You can find great dogs in all the wire breeds IF you do your homework.

I don't want to hijack the thread, if you want shoot me a pm or start another thread!


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

It will definitely be another Drahthaar. In over 50 years of dogs it's the finest breed I've ever trained and owned.


----------



## Gamefinder (Jan 11, 2007)

I am a lifelong Chessie and flatcoat owner who hunts every day of the seasons that I can. To keep the team of dogs I use for myself and friends I am currently raising two 4 1/2 month old Chessie pups that represent 10 generations of my own breeding, the flatcoat part of the team has been down a bit because of aging so I bred one of my own *****es via AI to a lovely older dog in Europe and last week flew to Scotland and returned with two very promising pups bred by gamekeepers. With the animal rights people and their influence on the Vets all pushing the neutering thing on both side of the Atlantic both breeds that depended on the tried and true hunting dogs working for years before being bred once or twice have seen drastic narrowing of their gene pools with mostly show or trial breeders in the urban suburban communities mass producing stock that was never tested in the hunting fields we have here in the upper Missouri river basin. Oh well by the end of the next season I will be puppied out but hopefully some of the youngsters will prove good enough to go on with. Guess that is part of being a hunter; looking forward and hoping the shooting and dog work will be even better next fall.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Definitely another pointer. More than likely another French Brittany. A small munsterlander or a drathaar are possibilities as well.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

My last dog was a lab, have a GWP now, and the next one or three will definately be wires. Can't beat the drive or personality of a bearded dog.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Another English Cocker.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Treeing Feist. We are going to have a litter in June but next pup we get that we don't breed will be another feist just the same.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

gonehuntin' said:


> It will definitely be another Drahthaar. In over 50 years of dogs it's the finest breed I've ever trained and owned.


Gonehuntin,

If you have a photo of your Drahthaar I would love to see it, if you can post it on on the thread that would be great.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Here you go Ryan. This is her on a Woodcock last fall.










This is her protecting my chair.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I have had GWP's for 15 years all bench Champions and all AKC Master hunters in 2 weeks we are getting an ITALIAN SPINONE. Great looking dogs and better in cold water than my wires. But I will always have a wire in the house till the day I die


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

gh, your pup in the chair is a spitting image of my gwp Sam. Same color pattern, everything. If I want to sit down I have pick him up and move him to the couch. Unless I use the "command" ice cream. Which puts everybody at the freezer. GWP s forever.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

gonehuntin' said:


> Here you go Ryan. This is her on a Woodcock last fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking dog! I


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

My next pup will be another Chocolate lab.

My Chocolate just turned nine, as much as I hate the thought of her retirement, I'm looking at getting another pup started next spring.


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

Just picked up my AFC CFC CAFC MHR GMPR Jazztime Last Chance v Pekisko pup on Saturday. I think he's a keeper!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Alex said:


> Just picked up my AFC CFC CAFC MHR GMPR Jazztime Last Chance v Pekisko pup on Saturday. I think he's a keeper!


I don't see the breed in all those letters. Is that a Pomeranian or Afghan Hound?


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

Lab


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

My problem is that I'd love to have one of each of the gundog breeds! I've either owned or hunted over most of the various breeds....not all of them, but most of them. Right now I have 4 Chessies and 4 Springers. When the Springers are off to the "Happy Hunting Grounds" I think I'll just have a Chessie or two. The Springers are fantastic pheasant dogs, but they can be a handful at times if not properly trained. As I get older I'm liking a more layed back, easier handling type of dog. The Chessies do that for me. They don't hit the cover quite as hard as the Springers, but they hunt closer more naturally and do a nice job overall.

I'd love to have a nice Setter....I've had 3 over the years (an English, a Gordon, and a Llewellin), but the birds around here are pretty tough for a pointing dog to handle....maybe I'm a poor trainer when it comes to the pointing breeds, but I've just not had a lot of luck with pointing dogs holding birds. It's also been my experience that people who do hunt pheasants here with a pointer use them more as a "semi-flusher"....It's pretty rare for a dog to lock up and hold a rooster until the hunter flushes it. Usually what happens is that the dog sort of flashpoints, creeps along, and the hunter runs up hoping to get a shot before the bird flushes wild.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

> I don't see the breed in all those letters. Is that a Pomeranian or Afghan Hound?


It is a very well bred lab. Good luck with the new pup. A buddy of mine had a Jazztime lab and it was a real nice dog and handsome to boot. Some (not all) of the field lines are getting UGLY.

Brian


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

brianb said:


> It is a very well bred lab.


Yes he is! I hope he turns out as good as I think he will!



brianb said:


> Some (not all) of the field lines are getting UGLY.


Thats for sure....this pup is going to be one good looking dog! I'll post pictures sometime soon of him. Got a real nice head on him and is going to be a blocky boy.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

I think as the bird population has dropped here in Indiana, that I would have to stay with a yellow Lab. As I'm going into more Duck hunting as the years of age have gotten me. I know that in the 70's we have bunches of birds, and now the Turkey population is high. I do really miss my Golden locking up on a bird, and the heart pumping as he waited for the Flush command.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

My next one will be home in another ten days. she is a gwp.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'll always have a Chessie! But my next dog will be a Beagle, I miss my best freind. RIP Beagle


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

stonebroke said:


> the birds around here are pretty tough for a pointing dog to handle....maybe I'm a poor trainer when it comes to the pointing breeds, but I've just not had a lot of luck with pointing dogs holding birds. It's also been my experience that people who do hunt pheasants here with a pointer use them more as a "semi-flusher"....It's pretty rare for a dog to lock up and hold a rooster until the hunter flushes it. Usually what happens is that the dog sort of flashpoints, creeps along, and the hunter runs up hoping to get a shot before the bird flushes wild.


Where in Montana are you? If you're ever in my area, I'd be happy to show you several wirehairs that can point and hold a pheasant.

By the by, it will be wirehairs (the Americanized ones versus the VDD lines) for me until the end with a pointer or two mixed in.


----------

